# backgrounds



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

I found this guy on e-bay. they look,kinda cool. so I was woundering if anyone here, mite use something like them. if so, how do they look ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Scale-ACME-F...567965?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c16cc3cdd


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

ontario mainline said:


> I found this guy on e-bay. they look,kinda cool. so I was woundering if anyone here, mite use something like them. if so, how do they look ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Scale-ACME-F...567965?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c16cc3cdd


I have seen these before. IMO they are extremely unrealistic. Take pictures. Or download photos and size them. They are much more realistic. This is a rookies opinion of course:laugh:


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have thought of doing this myself. A quality inkjet and mat finish photo paper will make the details in any photo pop and not be glossy. Attaching it to foam core board like that used for school science displays will give it the strength to stand up. Only limit will be the size of the paper and the size your printer can handel. Most can do 8.5 x 17 (legal).


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am sure a copy center would help.
Actually I have seen backgrounds hand drawn They give a unique appearance but there is a loss to realism. That being a dividing line for toy train operating and modelling.

This is a favorite.


----------

